
Historical tribute and accurate remake of the original Pac-Man in Javascript - lesterbuck
https://github.com/shaunew/Pac-Man
======
0x0
The readme links to the Pac-Man Dossier at
<http://home.comcast.net/~jpittman2/pacman/pacmandossier.html> which contains
an interesting explanation of all the nitty-gritty details about ghost AI and
timers.

I find it fascinating that there are so many tiny details and variations
between levels, which apparently are essential to memorize in order to achieve
"perfect play".

------
molbioguy
The learn mode is very helpful (try it at <http://shaunew.github.com/Pac-Man/>
). It graphically shows the strategy each ghost uses to catch Pac-Man. Outside
of aficionados, not many people realize how intricate the behaviors and quirks
are. Very neat.

------
egypturnash
Wow, the mode where it shows the ghost's path-planing is awesome. I want to
see a game built around exposing this kind of information now.

------
ck2
Hiding spot doesn't work, not fully accurate ;-)

~~~
undershirt
Worked for me, which one did you use?

------
sidcool
I attended the meetup in Houston yesterday, where this game was demoed and
source code explained. It was pretty good.

